# Frozen Citrus Zest



## htc (Dec 9, 2006)

Does anyone ever keep a supply of frozen lemon,orange or lime zest in the freezer to use? I have recently started doing this and notice that it's not as strong of a flavor as zest that is fresh. Anyone else notice this? What do you do to make it taste like it's come right off the fruit? Just add more?

I zest my citrus onto wax paper, fold the wax paper up and then store it in a tupperware. Is there a better storage technique?  Thanks!


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 9, 2006)

I freeze orange and lemon rind in ziplog bags.  I have not noticed any slight loss of flavour but I do believe that freezing will affect its flavour somehow.  I usually put more rind than the recipe calls for, so you might want to do likewise.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 9, 2006)

I think you lose some of  the essential oils of the zest and probably lose some flavor/strength.


----------



## cjs (Dec 9, 2006)

You might lose a little of the flavor/oils, but isn't it wonderful to always have zest handy? I just wrap mine in plastic wrap and seal in a heavy baggie.


----------



## auntieshelly (Dec 9, 2006)

I just used some frozen orange peel this morning in cookies.  I like to use a potato peeler to remove the peel from the citrus (no white pith) and then I freeze the strips.  When I need them I put them (still frozen) into the food processor with the sugar called for in the recipe.  I process the peel and sugar until finely chopped.   I agree with others, you need to use a little more of the frozen zest/peel than you would the fresh and, yes, it is great to have citrus zest always  handy and ready to use!  (IMHO --I like to use the peel from my home grown citrus or organic citrus. I think the peel on regular citrus has been exposed to too many sprays.)


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 9, 2006)

I like fresh but I do keep orange and lemon rinds in a Tupperware dish in my freezer.


----------



## auzzi (Dec 15, 2006)

Try drying the lemon zest in a dehydrator or low oven until dry - store as any other herb/spice. It is approx 2-3X stronger than fresh zest.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 15, 2006)

Again, an inquiring mind would like to know...
Why freeze citrus zest when it takes 2 minutes to remove the zest from a fresh lemon/lime/orange/grapefruit?


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 16, 2006)

I freeze the zest too - I don't find that there's much of a loss of quality. It's just more convenient because you always have it on hand. I also freeze the juice in ice cube trays. I strain the juice first, so you don't have to worry about pits or anything. Also very convenient!


----------



## htc (Dec 16, 2006)

I freeze it for convienence. I don't always have citrus on hand and want to save a trip out while cooking. Also feel like if I don't zest all my citrus peels before composting them, it's kind of a waste (since I bake and cook a lot). 

auzzi, how long should it be in the oven on low? 

Thanks


----------



## Happy@Cooking (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi,

 There is a website that sells zest products. Zesto citrus spices such as dried lemon zest & dried orange zest

I've used them for years and the products work in my recipes. I don't get any money for saying that. I just remember having to fiqure out how to have more zest available when I needed. Hope I didnt offend.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Dec 26, 2006)

*Here's what I do...*

_This is what I do when freezing zest:  When I squeeze an orange, lemon or lime I freeze the rind uncut.  When I'm ready for the grated zest, I grate it just before it thaws completely.  This way the zest has a "fresh grated" flavor.  This works especially well with limes._


----------



## Hungry (Feb 3, 2007)

*Zest*



			
				Sararwelch said:
			
		

> I freeze the zest too - I don't find that there's much of a loss of quality. It's just more convenient because you always have it on hand. I also freeze the juice in ice cube trays. I strain the juice first, so you don't have to worry about pits or anything. Also very convenient!



I also freez my zest but, I vacuum pack it.
I just juiced about 50 lemons and key limes.  Ended up with 3 ice  cube trays of each plus a 6 muffin tin of the lemon juice.

Charlie


----------

